
Science courses nearly extinct in elementary grades, study finds - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/25/MNNKSVFOH.DTL
======
gibsonf1
_"-- 80 percent of teachers say they spend less than an hour each week
teaching science.

\-- 16 percent of the elementary teachers say they teach no science at all.

\-- Ten times as many teachers say they feel unprepared to teach science than
feel unprepared to teach math or reading.

\-- Fewer than half of Bay Area fifth-graders scored at grade level or above
on last spring's California Standards Test in science._"

